# Open fire cooking.



## wicked1 (May 10, 2016)

Over the last few years I have taken to doing most of my grilling over an open fire on a tripod grill instead of using ur charcoal or pass grill.  in fact I got rid of our gasser.  Still use the smokers a lot though
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  We started using the fire to cook when we were camping and have moved this practice to home. Has anyone else found themselves making the switch?  I also started a Fbook group for it to get ideas for recipes n tips.  Some pretty good ideas for fire pit builds and plenty of foodporn on there as well.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/229304570776515/


----------



## tomlc (May 10, 2016)

I came to appreciate open fire cooking through camping as well. The best steaks I have ever made were (and still are) cooked on a tripod over the fire pit. We've even figured out a method to smoke a butt to perfection in the fire pit...cuz a man's got to do what a man's got to do. I don't do the Facebook thing, but I wish you much success with your FB Group.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2016)

I love food cooked over an open fire.  Unfortunately we're under a province wide fire ban with no end in sight this year.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2016)

Haven't had food cooked over an open fire since I was a kid.

Brings back some good memories!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 11, 2016)

Yell man that's how I started and worked up to a smoker do miss that open flame flavor and have thought about doing again. My youngest daughter requested beef done over the open fire for her wedding reception.

Warren


----------



## jasper7 (May 11, 2016)

Open fire is the best.  I love to camp too, but I have a pit in the backyard as well.  I've slow smoked pork loins and done beef pot roasts in my cast iron dutch oven.  Plus lots of burgers, steaks, and chops.  They call them barbecue pits for a reason, open pit is the original barbecue.


----------



## sfprankster (May 11, 2016)

Otherwise known in these parts as "campfire cuisine"...


----------



## 3montes (May 11, 2016)

That's what got me started as well. Cooked over a open fire at the campground all the time. Breakfast was my favorite meal. French toast sausage and eggs. Had a cast iron griddle and a 12"  cast iron pan. Still have both. Then the thin blue got a hold of me and my smoking habit started. I've come full circle now back to cooking on a open fire.













SANY0003_4.jpg



__ 3montes
__ May 11, 2016


----------



## rogerwilco (May 11, 2016)

Some of you guys might really enjoy the book "Cooking with Fire," by Paula Marcoux.


----------

